
Freelance-for-equity marketplace: Loom - chasewhite
https://www.joinloom.com/
======
Eridrus
I'm a little sceptical because I feel like founders overvalue equity in their
companies and the companies I see on here don't seem that different. And
outsiders tend to undervalue it.

It's also pretty hard to evaluate the true value of startups, and even harder
when you have no idea what their traction & financials are like.

I will be surprised if you see a significant amount of bids which take
significantly less cash for equity.

------
chasewhite
Hey guys, would love to hear any constructive feedback on what we're building
with Loom! Based out of Austin, we're on a mission to bring together
passionate developers with great ideas for mutual interest.

